# علم هندسة الحريق Fire Engineering Science



## mhmdbly (26 أبريل 2011)

يعتبر علم هندسة الحريق من التخصصات النادرة خصوصا فى الدول العربية ان لم يكن من التخصصات الغير معروفة ، ويستثنى من ذلك العاملين فى مجال مكافحة الحرائق وكذلك الشركات النفطية.
ولكن من خلال متابعتى لما ينشر هنا فى هذا الموقع الموقر او من خلال النشرات الدورية المتخصصة والتى تصدر عن اقسام السلامة فى العديد من الشركات فى الدول العربية فقد لاخظت وجوب ايضاح بعض الامور الفنية المتعلقة فى هذا المجال , هذا وسوف اقوم بعرض مفصل لهذا التخصص وكيفية التعامل مع هذا المجال من العلوم حتى تعم الفائدة فى القريب العاجل انشاء الله. شاكرا لكم حسن المتابعة. وتحياتى للجميع 
اخوكم :
محمد الرشيدى 
ماجستير هندسة السلامة ومكافحة الحريق


----------



## mahmoud salam (26 أبريل 2011)

ارجو التكرم بإخبارنا بأماكن اخذ الدراسات العليا فى مجال السلامة والإطفاء


----------



## mhmdbly (26 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لأماكن الدراسات العليا فى مجال هندسة السلامة والاطفاء فهى موجودة فى كل من المملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الامريكية بوفرة , وكذلك فى كندا , استراليا , الصين ، وايضا ألمانيا .وانصحك بالمملكة المتحدة لما فيها من بيئة معيشية مناسبة للطلبة الاجانب . اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي محمد
نتمنى البدء بالمعلومات
ويفضل أن تكون على شكل ملفات مرفقة مع تحياتي


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (5 مايو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل م.محمد 
مرحبا فى المجال الواسع الافق وهو علم هندسة الحريق لما له من اهمية بالغة الاثر فى العلوم الهندسية لا تقل فى الشأن عن العلوم الهندسية الاخرى , واحب ان اضيف لهذا المجال بانه يدرس فى معهد التبين بالقاهرة - مصر ,تخصص السلامة المهنية (دراسات عليا), ويسعدنى الاستماع الى ما توصلتم به فى العلوم من موضوعات بحثية وخبرات عملية كما اورد اخى العزيز م.غسان.

م.ابراهيم توفيق


----------

